# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi Everyone

## MRBuilding

Hi All,  
I'm an owner operator of a Building company 'Mates Rates Building' located in Brisbane North. Mates Rates Building specialises in renovations, extensions and decks. 
I'm joining this forum site to; link in with like-minded people, share some of my skills and knowledge and expand my business online presence. 
I'm happy to answer any building questions people might have to the best of my ability. 
for more information about me or to view some of my works please visit my website: Mates Rates Building - Builders Brisbane - Brisbane Renovations  
Cheers 
Dave

----------


## Uncle Bob

Welcome aboard Dave!
I reckon you may need to re-think that mates rates. Can't see you making a living on just few boxes of beer  :Smilie:

----------

